# RHD vert?



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

was a RHD 240sx convertable ever made in japan?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

yes in 89. CA18DET only


----------



## BrianNVdCustoms (Feb 18, 2005)

*sweet...manual or auto?*



Joel said:


> yes in 89. CA18DET only


just curious, though I guess it's a mute point...


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

BrianNVdCustoms said:


> just curious, though I guess it's a mute point...


personally i dont care ill be swapping in something else either way so which ever would end up being cheaper is what i prefer


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

They were auto only


----------

